# Hazard flasher Install



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

Good Evening All and Happy Thanksgiving.

Any one ever retrofit 4 way flashers on a '66 GTO? As long as I have the dash out for the re-wiring, this would be the time to install one if I can find it.

Looking for name and model of the switch that GM would have used back in the day along with installation info. 

Ebay has several flashers units on the auction block but install info is thin.

Thanks to all who respond.
:cheers
Omni


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

In the process of installing a NOS flasher on my 64—basically same setup. If you’re looking for OEM style, the Flarestat brand was used. They made units for aftermarket and also specifically for companies like GM. The one in the pic is for Pontiac with p/n 984598. All the specific GM flashers are basically the same. The one I bought is for Oldsmobile, same knob/bezel, just a different part number. The flasher is mounted under the dash to left of the steering column. If you get one with all the wiring and proper connectors it is simply plug-n-play. Otherwise, you have to splice the hazard wires into the front/rear/left/right directional signal wires at the base of the steering column. Roberk is an aftermarket part that was used in the 60’s if OEM is not a concern. I had one of these till I found the NOS.


----------



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks so much for the info.

There is a Roberk style on E Bay right now that looks to be the same one that is in your pic. 

There is also a GM (Flarestat) on E Bay that is from a early '60 full size Pontiac. That one appears to be plug and play. 

A couple of questions on yours:

1) Does the dash indicator flash also or is it just the switch.

2) Is it powered directly off the fuse box.

3) do the turn signals need to be on for it to work or is it a stand-alone unit.

Thanks again and Happy Thanksgiving.

Omni


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The Flare-Stat/Signal-Stat Hazard Warning switches used for Pontiac in 1966 is indeed a plug in unit.
This is a simple dealer add on and is easily installed. 
It plugs into the half-moon column harness and is mounted on the LH lower under dash area for easy reach.
When activated/pulled it overrides the turn signal circuit and flashes at all four corner by use of the inline flasher unit on the back of the switch.
When in use the knob illuminates/flashes, but the in-dash turn single indicator does not.
It does have a fused power lead that plugs into the fuse block.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

GTOJunior—what size fuse in your hazard flasher? My GM/Flarestat, according to the dates on the instructions, appears to be late 63/early 64 with no inline fuse. Guess they didn’t think one was necessary at the time. I plan to install one but not sure of the size---probably 20 amp? Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't recall off hand but I'll be at the garage this weekend and let you know.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

It is a 30 amp fuse.


----------

